# jar Datei ausführen - javax.comm Probleme



## thommyslaw (31. August 2007)

Ich habe gerade ein dringendes Problem.
In der Regel hapert es ja an den "einfachen" Dingen.

Ich habe eine (voll funktionsfähige) Applikation in Eclipse geschrieben, welche ich nun gerne als jar-Datei per Doppelklick oder aus der Kommandozeile mit "java -jar ..." starten möchte.
Letzteres klappt auch, das Programm startet und läuft wie gewohnt (also wie aus Eclipse heraus), allerdings funktioniert die Anbindung an einen Etikettendrucker, der an einer COM-Schnittstelle hängt nicht (die jar-Datei habe ich mit fatJar erstellt).
Dies wird irgendwie mit der javax.comm Library zusammenhängen. Da er scheinbar den Treiber aus der jar-Datei heraus nicht finden kann, kann er auch keine Ports auflisten und somit den Drucker nicht ansprechen (dies funktioniert aus Eclipse heraus einwandfrei - die comm.jar ist in den build-path eingebunden).

Hat da jemand einen passenden Tipp für mich?

Alternativ würde ich das Programm auch von der Kommandozeile starten, ohne vorher eine jar-Datei daraus zu erstellen. Da hab ich aber die gewohnten Probleme mit "NoClassDefFoundError" auf Grund von classpath-Irritationen und diesem Gedöns.
Ich blicke auch bei der Ordner-Struktur (/bin, /src, /lib etc.) gar nicht richtig durch.


----------



## thommyslaw (31. August 2007)

Nachdem ich mich etwas beruhigt habe, läuft es nun doch wie ich will.
Hier nun die Lösung, falls mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem haben sollte:

Ich hab mir eine Batch-Datei gebastelt, in der ich den Classpath umfangreich setze (/lib, /bin, /resources).
Zusätzlich setze ich auch C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12\bin und C:\Programme\Java\jre1.5.0_12\lib mit in den Classpath, da sich dort die javax.comm.properties sowie die win32com.dll befinden.
So kann der Drucker an der seriellen Schnittstelle auch aus nicht-eclipse-gestarteten Applikationen angesprochen werden .


----------

